# ye olde lighting guy



## cqlights08 (Mar 14, 2004)

hey everybody
me in a nutshell eh? well, i'm from utah and i'm the assistant lighting director/ assistant technical director for our high school crew. up till last year, i was acting (i know, it's sad) but i realized the error of my ways during our middle school performance of oklahoma! when i joined the crew there on a whim (well not really, my gf was in the play and i wanted to be able to spend more time with her.) at the high school , i've been switched around from crew to crew quite often. i started out on lights, got moved to fly and the fly director this year wanted me to be the next fly director, but the TD/ lighting director had other plans. apparently i'm smart enough (though i disagree) to the next TD for my high school. i was then moved to light crew where i was then told that i'm gonna be lighting director as well. all in all, i feel very unqualified, but ready to do my best.


----------



## Mayhem (Mar 15, 2004)

cqlights08 said:


> …. the TD/ lighting director had other plans. apparently i'm smart enough (though i disagree) to the next TD for my high school. i was then moved to light crew where i was then told that i'm gonna be lighting director as well. all in all, i feel very unqualified, but ready to do my best.



Welcome to the online environment that will help alleviate your (self perceived) feelings of inadequacy. This web site is a fantastic resource for theoretical and practical information, tips and tricks. 

Post often and do not be afraid to ask questions or offer your own thoughts and comments. None of us are beyond learning.

Cheers,


----------



## HMOcidalmaniac (Mar 15, 2004)

hi james- i love you too... :?


----------



## cqlights08 (Mar 15, 2004)

hi ryan, nice to see ya around.


----------

